# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  προβολεις

## spiros full

το προβλημα βγηκε ξαφνικα χωρις σημαδια οτι κατι συμβαινει.λειτουργει μονο ο ενας προβολεας ο δεξειος.η λαμπα ειναι καλη το ιδιο και οι ασφαλειες.τα υπολοιπα φωτα λειτουργουν ολα κανονικα.μονο ο αριστερος προβολεας δεν εχει μικρη ουτε μεγαλη σκαλα.τσεκαρα αν εχει ταση η φυσα και φερνει μονο σε μια θεση του διακοπτη ρευμα στην αλλη οχι ..φως ομως πουθενα.εχει κανεις ιδεα τι μπορει να συμβαινει? ευχαριστω για καθε βοηθεια.

----------

